# Greetings from Southeast Missouri



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello, I am new to the forum.

Beginning a renewed journey of Mice Breeding.

Have a nice Albino Male, and Female Couple, she is currently pregnant.

Also have bred the Albino Male with a mostly black longhair small mouse.

The Goal is to either extablish a line of large, show material Albino PEW mice, or attempt to establish a line of Black Mice with Black eyes, or even possibly some Black Eyed Whites.

Time will tell.

I got into mice breeding about 10 years ago, and got out if it after some discouraging results, looking forward to persevering this go around.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

